# Confused about Bolt streaming.



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

I know you have to be in your home wifi network to stream live tv off the bolt to the iOS app, but I was under the impression you can stream recordings. Apparently, not? I just tried it and get an error that the Bolts software needs updating for that to work. Can you not stream recordings too?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

I *think* so off the top of my head (others will have to confirm). Make sure your iOS device is actually on your home WiFi, if it's connected to your cell service instead for data then it would not be considered "inside the home" for streaming because it's using outside the home data connection.


----------



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

bonscott87 said:


> I *think* so off the top of my head (others will have to confirm). Make sure your iOS device is actually on your home WiFi, if it's connected to your cell service instead for data then it would not be considered "inside the home" for streaming because it's using outside the home data connection.


I can stream in home. Wondering about watching recordings away from home.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Rtteachr said:


> I can stream in home. Wondering about watching recordings away from home.


Nobody can stream away from home yet on the Bolt. That feature is not available yet.

When?

who knows


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Rtteachr said:


> I can stream in home. Wondering about watching recordings away from home.


That is not what you asked in the OP. Already answered above for OOH and the fact that you can stream in home already, recordings and live are essentially the same to a Tivo.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Out of home was supposed to be in the current software update, but it was delayed to the next one (unless it gets delayed again).


----------



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

jrtroo said:


> That is not what you asked in the OP. Already answered above for OOH and the fact that you can stream in home already, recordings and live are essentially the same to a Tivo.


Sorry for the confusion


----------

